# VANCOUVER | Grosvenor Pacific | 114m | 39 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

:http://grosvenorpacific.com/#project


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...grosvenor-114m-39s-grosvenor-ibi-group.26195/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4603 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4607 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4609 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4678 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4680 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4681 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4682 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4683 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6887 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

To be continued..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

IMG_8265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8332 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

